
Google Trips app being shut down on August 5 - jason_zig
https://www.androidcentral.com/google-trips-app-going-way-dodo-come-august
======
zygimantasdev
I used Google Inbox everyday, used Google Trips for every tip. Both got/ will
get slashed in 2019. I wonder what's next to be killed? Google drive? Google
translate? Google photos? Google maps?

~~~
drags7er
Add it to the graveyard
[https://killedbygoogle.com/](https://killedbygoogle.com/)

------
duxup
Search or the assistant or just the calendar or maps always seem to be a step
ahead of Google's specific use type apps.

Some Google product (i don't even remember what) likes to tell me about
popular new spots to visit but it only pops up randomly, really only cares
about the urban core type places, seems kinda to prefer the more absurdly
trendy (if I was 21 I might think that place is neat), and often reads like a
paid advertisement.

